# just wondering



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If Egypt becomes an Islamic state with all that it entails.. what will happen to pet shops?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If Egypt becomes an Islamic state with all that it entails.. what will happen to pet shops?


I have a hunch dogs would be gone.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> If Egypt becomes an Islamic state with all that it entails.. what will happen to pet shops?


Only pet shops!!!! Egypt will be remodeled. There won't be beaches, pet shops, hairdressers or who knows, may be churches too will disappear.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Milouk84 said:


> Only pet shops!!!! Egypt will be remodeled. There won't be beaches, pet shops, hairdressers or who knows, may be churches too will disappear.




Yes I am only wondering about pet shops... I more or less know what will happen to beaches etc.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I am only wondering about pet shops... I more or less know what will happen to beaches etc.


 I dont think anything will happen to the beaches, just to the people who use them. I have a pair of long johns in a cupboard somewhere (from last visit to Canada in the winter). Maybe they will pass for a swimsuit


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If Egypt becomes an Islamic state with all that it entails.. what will happen to pet shops?


Interesting question...........Have to admit that what's gonna happen to pets and/or animals never crossed my mind 

But *When *Egypt becomes an Islamic state, pet shops will most probably need to abandon all the "European" species (Or at least give them Arabic names ).

Might find an increasing number of camels, horses, donkeys and goats sold as pets too, just like the old days


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I am only wondering about pet shops... I more or less know what will happen to beaches etc.


As this is what you will be wearing on the beaches


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think there is any real worry surrounding pet shops. In fact, I would hope animal rights would advance under Islamic law, although I am no expert on that subject. Of course there is a big difference between Islamic intent and the corresponding cultural interpretation. I could be totally wrong, but I have never heard of any Islamic position regarding pet shops, positive or negative.

I doubt pet shops would even register on an Islamist's agenda. And in case you are wondering, I am a liberal. I just don't think there is a need to get paranoid. Although the salafi gains were surprising, lets not pretend that 25% is a majority. I see the MB more like the Republicans in the USA, if the liberals can become like the Democrats, then we can have a stable system that can accommodate most of the population I feel. I at least think there is a significant section of the MB that can be labeled as moderate.

I really don't think there is any concern unless you want to take a pet pig out for a walk.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> I don't think there is any real worry surrounding pet shops. In fact, I would hope animal rights would advance under Islamic law, although I am no expert on that subject. Of course there is a big difference between Islamic intent and the corresponding cultural interpretation. I could be totally wrong, but I have never heard of any Islamic position regarding pet shops, positive or negative.
> 
> I doubt pet shops would even register on an Islamist's agenda. And in case you are wondering, I am a liberal. I just don't think there is a need to get paranoid. Although the salafi gains were surprising, lets not pretend that 25% is a majority. I see the MB more like the Republicans in the USA, if the liberals can become like the Democrats, then we can have a stable system that can accommodate most of the population I feel. I at least think there is a significant section of the MB that can be labeled as moderate.
> 
> I really don't think there is any concern unless you want to take a pet pig out for a walk.




There are no animal rights in Egypt... 

Don't forget we had the mass slaughter of pigs when swine flu was about.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There are no animal rights in Egypt...
> 
> .


There are no human rights in Egypt


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I wasn't around for the pig slaughter, some of the images greatly disturbed me 

I can only hope that animal rights would improve in the future, I think that would be the case whether we have an Islamist or a liberal in charge. I wonder if any of the carriage/donkey cart drivers need licensing, and whether the animals in their care are regularly checked up on? That could be a start I guess. Getting them off the streets and compensating them with some sort of vehicle would be nice, but there's only so much money to go around.

Of course, getting some actual human rights on record will be the priority, I hope  No reason both can't be done at the same time though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*ESMA facebook wall*

“The area around the Pyramids in Egypt where the Brooke has currently been providing emergency feed along with its partner ESMA is currently witnessing disturbances.
This has led to both organisations deciding to suspend feeding for the time being as a result of fears for the safety of staff.

Both organisations are monitoring the situation and holding talks with elders to ensure the safety of staff and volunteers who are committed to providing medical help through their mobile clinics and they will be reviewing the decision to feed again, when the situation improves”


----------

